# Sirius Service in Puerto Rico



## robsant

Sirius XM Radio, Inc.'s Form 10-Q Quarterly Report to the SEC of November 2008 states:

*"Service to Puerto Rico *

We have filed applications with the FCC *to provide the SIRIUS satellite radio service to the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico* using terrestrial repeaters and will, upon grant of the necessary permanent authorizations, promptly introduce SIRIUS satellite radio service to the Commonwealth."

It should be just a matter of a few more months before the service with repeaters is fully operational. As of now you can subscribe to the service even if you have a Puerto Rico address as opposed to a mainland address. Reception sometimes breaks because of the lack of repeaters but once those are working service should be flawless.


----------



## Tom_P

I have Siruis since 2004. Local repeaters is the only way to since because we are on the edge of the sats bandwith. With so many cellular towers as we have we shouldnt have mayor issues, more than enough places to locate the terrestrial repeaters.


----------



## poncedish

This was a condition for the approval of the Sirius-XM merger, they had 1 year to start providing service from the date of the approved merger, which was back i august-september if I remember correct.

I've had Sirius for 1 year now and it is great, the signal improvement will be a much welcomed addition. I no longer have to listen to crappy local radio stations which 95% of them are regeton, balada or talk shows.


----------



## robsant

According to a new FCC filing just released, Sirius XM has filed an application requesting special temporary authority to operate 20 terrestrial repeaters at various locations throughout the commonwealth of Puerto Rico.

The FCC finally accepted the filed documents, that Sirius submitted back in October 2008 to operate twenty repeaters for use in Puerto Rico.

One interesting note is that Sirius XM has filed to operate in only the 2320-2332.5 mhz band. This band is specific to the Sirius Satellite Radio service, as XM operates in the 2332.5-2345 MHz band.

The actual FCC notice of filing is as follows:

Report No. SAT-00599 Monday April 27, 2009
Satellite Space Applications Accepted for Filing
POLICY BRANCH INFORMATION
The applications listed below have been found, upon initial review, to be acceptable for filing. The Commission
reserves the right to return any of the applications if, upon further examination, it is determined the application is not in
conformance with the Commission's rules or its policies. Consideration of each satellite application in this Public
Notice may depend on the Commission's action on another satellite application earlier in the queue. Petitions,
oppositions and other pleadings filed in response to this notice should conform to Section 25.154 of the Commission's
rules, unless otherwise noted. 47 C.F.R. § 25.154.
For more information concerning this Notice, contact the Satellite Division at 202-418-0719; TTY 202-418-2555.
SAT-STA-20081027-00210 E
Special Temporary Authority
Date Filed: 10/27/2008 16:20:21:81000
Sirius XM Radio Inc.

"Sirius XM Radio Inc. (Sirius XM) requests special temporary authority to operate 20 repeaters with an average Effective Isotropically Radiated
Power (EIRP) of 2000 Watts or less at various locations in the Commonwealth of Puerto Rico. Sirius XM will operate the repeaters within the
2320-2332.5 MHz frequency band allocated for the Satellite Digital Audio Radio Service."


----------



## therockdude

Is there still service in Puerto Rico? Who do I activate it? any help will be appreciated, thanks


----------



## wesmills

robsant said:


> One interesting note is that Sirius XM has filed to operate in only the 2320-2332.5 mhz band. This band is specific to the Sirius Satellite Radio service, as XM operates in the 2332.5-2345 MHz band.


That _is_ interesting, and makes me wonder if they're just filing to get one service going immediately, then bring the other service over, or if there's some longer-term thinking here. As an XM subscriber, I'm a bit touchy about anything Sirius XM does that even has the hint of a potential to "devalue" the XM side of the house (I'm not talking programming; just structural). Occam's razor says that it's easier to get approval for the Sirius side as this nicely sidesteps any issues they might have with MLB, but then I consider NFL and wonder.


----------



## fsilva

that was the best notice so far, i live in the southwest part of the island where the signal of alfarock not cover. i don't listen to radio, only the mp3 player.
at this moment i'm going directly to the page of sirius.:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tom_P

A couple of months ago the satellite signal got "better", meaning that we used to get 1 bar and sometimes 2. But the service got interrupted a lot if you were driving close to threes because of the sat elevation. Now we have depending on your equipment 3 constant bar and many times my radio gets the full signal(4 bars). I have Sirius since 2004 working in Puerto Rico. I use it a lot because of my 3 hours(both ways) of daily commute.

The "official service is supposed to start on Nov 15, and actually Thursday Nov 5 we have a meeting with the Sirius Corporate officials in San Juan...


----------



## fsilva

People Im in the civilization now, i have a status 6 up and running in my car. no more radio, no more mp3 just music:lol::hurah::eek2:


----------



## Tom_P

Signal on the Metro area is great, even on the Minillas Tunnel(for the most part anyway). With the crappy station that we have here this is a great oppotunity for Sirius/XM, but they need promotion...


----------



## cartrivision

Tom_P said:


> A couple of months ago the satellite signal got "better", meaning that we used to get 1 bar and sometimes 2. But the service got interrupted a lot if you were driving close to threes because of the sat elevation. Now we have depending on your equipment 3 constant bar and many times my radio gets the full signal(4 bars).


What you saw a few months ago was the result of the new Sirius satellite that was recently launched into space and put into service. It puts out a stronger signal than the other Sirius satellites.


----------



## jcrdz

Hi!!!

I have had Sirius in Puerto Rico since 2006. Two weeks ago the DVD Player just broke and I use left with a 8" Monitor. Begin using the iPod to play videos through the AUX A/V input on the monitor but ripping, converting and transferring is a real pain. Looking for options for my kids I found that the Sirius video signal for the Backseat TV service is good in PR. For just $7.99 a month my kids can watch actual feed of Disney Channel, Nickelodeon and Cartoon Network (the same thing they watch over and over again at home). $7.99 is less than a DVD price and the headache of the process to fit it in the iPod, plus the poor battery life on it. You can't watch a complete movie on a single charge.

Just one week later I add the Sirius radio service to it because you can hear the radio part independently of the kids watching TV on the back through the wireless headphones.

Latter I'll post photos of my setup.

Hit me a message for any question I can help you with this.


----------

